# TOTUG meeting today



## Dori (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks Alton, Moira, Roy, Eira and Bob for another great meeting.  It was nice to see so many new faces and reconnect with old friends.

Dori


----------



## BondGuy (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes, it was fun, and lots of good info

See you April 18 (maybe 11) next year


----------



## Roy&Eira (Nov 9, 2009)

*TOTUGers Meeting November 8, 2009*

Held at York Reception Centre at 1100 Millwood Rd., Toronto, Ontario M4H 1A3
2:00pm to 5:00pm

Attending
Keith & Jolene Baker			Craig & Darla Brownlee
Erma & Vern Carter 			Joe & Marie Chenew
Fermin	 Cruz				Alton & Moira Ellis
Mike & Dori Frankland			Art & Bonnie Funnell
Bob Greenhalgh				Ron Taylor
Roy & Eira Martin				Doug& Karon Charlton
Gord & Karen Moses			Angela Persaud
Jim & Eileen Strong				Don & Sandy Symons
Jim & Marilyn Webb				Isaac Obasuyi
Linda Judelman				Mitzy Dadoun
Cindy Beer				Tony Wohlfarth
Greg Tomaszegoski  			Sam & Helen Loggia

Refreshments were provided by Alton and Moira Ellis. 
Our MC for the Meeting was Bob Greenhalgh.
Door prize gifts were donated by Fermin Cruz, Linda Judelman and Roy & Eira Martin.

There were door prizes for three new members who were attending our meetings for the first time.

The meeting started at 2:00 pm with a members getting reacquainted and enjoying the refreshments.

At 2:30 pm Bob welcome everyone, introduced himself and requested that couples  introduction them selves and provide some information on where they own, recent exchanges, favorite places to visit/exchange, TUG 'handle', etc.

Fermin Cruz the VP North American Business from Dial an Exchange – USA, talked and answered questions about the Dial an Exchange company world wide. He emphasized that DAE works only for timeshare owners. They have a different strategy from RCI, II and other exchange companies, who have contracts with Resorts and Resort Management Groups. DAE only collect fees when an exchange is made and/or a customer request is satisfied. Fermin provided a large package of documentation for each participant and discussed the benefits of membership. I have a few copies of his package for members who would like one and could not attend our meeting. Fermin answered questions about DAE and the timeshare industry in general, emphasizing that things are changing and each owner should understand their rights of ownership and ensure that the resorts at which they own honor those rights.  

A business card draw was made and DAE bonus certificates were won by Joe Chenew, Mitzy Dadoun and Bonnie Funnell.

Tony Wohlfarth gave a very informative talk about opportunities that he was aware of for making our travel/vacation $ go as far as possible during these tough economic times. He talked about deals that resorts are offering to try to boost occupancy rates. He gave information about travel deals including a way to take you car to Florida via Amtrak, Air Canada and other air line deals. The free day pass from the Disney company for anyone who contributed a days volunteering to a recognized charity was identified during discussions.    

Bib asked for suggestions for items for next meeting on April 18, 2010 (i.e. exchange info and experiences,  info from other TUG members & groups, etc.) Greg Tomaszegoski encouraged all attendees to log on to the TUG site and add their input to the RCI issue prior to November 20, 2009. 

The meeting end at 5 pm with thanks to Fermin Cruz for the support from DAE and to Alton and Moira Ellis for hosting our meetings.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 10, 2009)

I love reading posts like this =)


----------



## Dori (Nov 10, 2009)

Come on up and join us some time!  TOTUGgers are a great bunch!  We would love to welcome you at one of our meetings.

Dori


----------

